# When hitting F5 or F7 doesn't work...



## stbbrat (Jun 30, 2004)

Befoer the server crash i had posted about some Win Xp installation problems. I did get a reply saying press F5 to go fix the problem. Well when i hit F5 it does nothing and the installation process continues until i get the error. I have also tried F7 as stated by Microsoft but nothing is working. Any idea's?


----------



## Oz2 (Jun 30, 2004)

Does it say what the problem is you need to fix with F5?

What version of Windows XP is it?

What's you config?


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

stbbrat, due to loss of the forum database you are going to have to repeat your details. Maybe someone will be able to help if you restate the original problem, error data, and the info about your rig.

If I remember correctly, you had an A7 board of some kind, and your XP Setup was going only so far and then complaining about the ACPI, right? I was at a loss for ideas and suggested the F7 thing to set it up as Standard PC (meaning without ACPI). Sorry my memory is fuzzy on your problem, I worked a lot of threads, and we are all just going to have to start over again.

BTW, F5 offers numerous other computer-setup choices besides just Standard PC... maybe one of the other choices will work for you.

-clintfan


----------



## stbbrat (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok here the specs for the system - 

Asus K8V SE Deluxe
AMD Athalon 64 3000+
Artec 56X Cd-Rom
Ultra 2X512 MB PC3200 DDR 400 MHZ
WD 160 GB EIDE HD
XFX GeForce FX 5700
Creative Labs Sounds Blaster Audigy 2

The original problem was i was trying to install Win XP. when it would start the installation the two messages across the bottom of the screen would appear "Press F6 to install a raid config" then the next one "press F2 to do something" After that i would get the error

sorry about that. it says press F2 to do the Automated System Run. Then i get the error file\i386\ntkrnlmp.exe could not be loaded. error code 14. In the last thread about this it was suggested that i try pressing F5 or F7 (by Microsoft) to fix this error. When i go to hit either of those keys nothing happens. Does that better state the problem? Also, do i need the 64 bit version of XP?


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> press F2 to do the Automated System Run


I don't think I have ever seen that message.



> two messages across the bottom of the screen would appear "Press F6 to install a raid config" then the next one... "press F2 to do the Automated System Run. Then i get the error file\i386\ntkrnlmp.exe could not be loaded. error code 14.


I thought I remembered us talking about a different error code. It doesn't look like code 14 has anything to do with ACPI, therefore F5 and F7 won't help. Oh well, guess I remembered it wrong.

Since you have an EIDE hard disk, I would not respond to _either_ message. These are just reminders,not requirements. You didn't say whether you actually pressed F6 or F2, but if you did, that could also be part of the problem. Don't press.



> try pressing F5 or F7 (by Microsoft) to fix this error. When i go to hit either of those keys nothing happens


With my XP installs, something _always_ happens when F5 is pressed. After some delay a screen comes up which says "Setup could not determine the type of computer you have" and lets you choose a computer type from a selection box. I believe this happens before the long stretch of loading of files. I have never tried F7, so it is possible that indeed "nothing happens" with F7 since no user-selection input is needed.



> AMD Athalon 64 3000+...
> do i need the 64 bit version of XP?


Hmmm, apparently not. According to this AMD FAQ the Athlon 64 is designed to be able to run 32-bit OS's. However if you _do_ have a 64-bit OS, then I guess you will need a 64-bit chip to run it.

Assuming you'd have to buy it, it would be an expensive test I think, with no guarantee of success. And how much you would or would not be able to do today under 64-bit XP, I don't know.

-clintfan


----------



## stbbrat (Jun 30, 2004)

> With my XP installs, something always happens when F5 is pressed. After some delay a screen comes up which says "Setup could not determine the type of computer you have" and lets you choose a computer type from a selection box. I believe this happens before the long stretch of loading of files. I have never tried F7, so it is possible that indeed "nothing happens" with F7 since no user-selection input is needed.


I have pressed F5 and as i stated it does nothing. The installation continues until i get the error. Same thing with F7.



> Since you have an EIDE hard disk, I would not respond to either message. These are just reminders,not requirements. You didn't say whether you actually pressed F6 or F2, but if you did, that could also be part of the problem. Don't press.


I have pressed F6 before and it did nothing. However when i pressed F2 it did work. I don't think has anything to do my problem though.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry, not able to help I guess.

-clintfan


----------



## Oz2 (Jun 30, 2004)

I presume your XP disc is an original?


----------



## stbbrat (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually it isn't. A friend let me borrow his copy since i had just blown all my money on the comp and didn't have the extra hundred for an original. Could that be the source of the problem?


----------



## Oz2 (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually it could.

I had tried installing a copy myself some time after Win XP came out and it just wouldn't have installed correctly. Well in my case it didn't.

Try another copy of some other friend if you can. Just to be sure before going and buying yourself an original.


----------



## stbbrat (Jun 30, 2004)

Well i asked my friend if his copy could be bad or something. He said no that he has used it before 6-7 times and it has worked perfectly. Does that mean there is something with the hardware config and i need to bring it in to a servic professional?


----------



## Oz2 (Jun 30, 2004)

If you can, still try another copy, maybe a newer version. If that don't work, then you need service.

The first copy i got didn't install on mine too. I gave up and continued on Win98. Now after i gave the Computer to a friend he installed XP and it worked!

I don't know why, but certain configs generate problems with certain vers. of XP. :knife:


----------



## Robersabel (Sep 24, 2004)

*When hitting F5 or F7 doesn't work*

Stbbrat,

I am experiencing the same problem. Let me back up...the original problem was experienced when attempting to update Windows with SP2. I lost Windows completely.

Directed by a teck-rep to obtain SP2 through my 2nd computer and download to 6 floppies. I did and inserted floppy #1. No problem. Inserted #2, and received File \ntkrnlmp.exe could not be loaded. The error code is 7. Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit.

Advised when inserting floppy # 1 to press F5 or F7 to bring up message. No response.

Let me know if your problem is corrected.

Waiting for CD-ROM containing original Windows from Microsoft to solve problem.

Anyone else has corrective action, would appreciate their input...

Robert


----------

